# New Pup!



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi!

It has been a long time since I posted. My love for dogs has kept me very busy. I had a foster for about 2 1/2 months. He took a piece of my heart for sure. Then my new baby arrived. She is a Coton de Tulear. She is a sweet and spicey little bundle of fur. Her name is Arabelle, we nicknamed her Ari.

We took her out last Sunday for a little shopping and found this cute little tshirt. I thought of Posh immediately!










It says "Posh Pup" I just couldn't resist.

Paula


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG look at her!!

She is a little stuffed animal/teddy bear. You are one lucky momma!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ari's a doll! Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Hee...Hee!!! How cute. :whoo:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ari's a doll! She does look like a beautiful little stuffed toy! Sue (*suzyfrtz*) just got a little Coton girl too! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie!!!!:kiss:
Lucky you!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats! she is a doll! you need to tell me where you found that, posh obviously needs one of those!


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I am having so much fun with her. 

Amy, I found the tshirt at a Tuesday Morning. If you don't have one near you, I would be happy to go and pick one up for you. Just let me know!
Paula


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

She is an adorable fluffball! Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Paula you are so sweet! I've always wanted to go to a Tuesday Morning store, I'm a big TJ Maxx fan, so I love the deals! There is one close to me in St. Cloud, do you think I'll find one at that store? Are they pretty consistent from store to store? Are you so in love with your darling new baby?!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

AWWW - I'm jealous I love Cotons. My dog trainer had one and he was just fabulous. Enjoy Paula and post lots of pictures as she grows.

Amy, I just discovered one close to me, I'll check and see if they have them too. My guess is that they get different merchandise in different parts of the country.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh she is adorable! If it wasn't for Cotons, I wouldnt have my Dora as that is the breed I was first looking into


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a doll! Congratulations and welcome to the Hav-n-Cot club! What a great combination!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am checking out now havanese and coton.Since you have both can you tell me the difference.What is the diffierence in their personalities and their coat.I have seen a hav in person but not a coton.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cute little teddy bear she is!! I love her coloring. You found yourself quite the puppy!! Enjoy her....


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG!!! She is sooooooooooo cute! I wanted to get a Coton but ended up with MoMo instead. Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Virginia - one difference is the cost - quality Cotons cost about $1,000 more. Second, they aren't AKC yet - they're part of the foundation stock service meaning they'll eventually get there. They have nice temperaments but because of their price, they are attacting a lot of inexperienced and backyard breeders and from what I understand there are some aggression problems showing up. They do claim that they have fewer health problem since they were an isolated breed for 400 years. Personally, unless you've got lots of experience evaluating dogs and know people who have pups from a Coton breeder, I'd stick with a Havanese. They seem to be more gregarious and get along well with other dogs. And always, always make sure which ever breeder you buy from does the health testing for whatever breed you decide.

But I do adore the Coton's slightly larger size and stockier builds for families with children. You get a perfect size dog that's slightly more child-proof. IMHO.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a cutie Paula!! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's too cute...CONGRATS!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Way too cute! 

IWAP
IWAP
IWAP
IWAP


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks so much for the info.I will check it out.Im still trying to get my husband used to the hav price,much less more.lol.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

She is very sweet looking. Congrats on your new baby.

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Virgina - a retired show dog that a breeder needs to find a home for is another good option. You'll get a beautiful dog that has been loved on for a few years by someone who really knows Havanese and is working hard to better the breed. This way you'll know exactly what personality you'll be getting in a dog and know that they've been health tested for years (and be an instant "grandma") LOL


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Virginia,

I don't think it is fair to say that there are more backyard breeders for Cotons than Havanese because they cost more. I actually see Havs for sale in my local paper each week from $400-$800. I rarely see a Coton advertised in print. I think you will find any breed that came from a mill or backyard breeder will most likely not be a good example of the breed.

I do agree that it is very important when buying any breed to buy from a breeder who does all the health tests it's breed club (and more is good too) indicates should be done.

The Coton de Tulear is not recognized by AKC because the parent club DOES NOT WANT AKC recognition. There are many reasons why, one is...they feel once a breed is AKC this is when more mills and backyard breeders will begin to breed just for profit.

I love the Coton coat, it is very different from the correct Havanese coat in that it has a cottony feel not a silky feel. Both coats require about the same amount of grooming. The Coton is also shown natural with no trimming or shaping other than the feet for neatness. The Coton is a little heavier boned than the Havanese.

Ari is wonderful with children, large and small dogs everyone she has met actually. It is very important to recognize each dogs temperamant when they are babies. The shy ones definately need lots of socialization but all dogs what ever their temperament need proper socialization when they are young. I have a Shih tzu mix that I got in the winter. We didn't get her out enough for sure, later in the summer when my teenage daughter started having friends over (boys) she freaked out! Now she always barks at young men and acts afraid of them.

It is easy to find a Code of Ethics breeder for the Coton, you can go to American Coton Club www.cotondogs.com or United States of America Coton de Tulear Club www.usactc.org or American Association of the Coton de Tulear www.aacdt.com . You will find a wealth of information on these sites.

Paula


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Paula, I didn't mean to imply that only Cotons attracted the backyard breeders - goodness knows that we see plenty of them in Havanese - my point was only that because of the price, an average pet owner is sometimes lured by the prospect of "making money" or "paying" for their expensive dog by having a litter.

I didn't realize they didn't want AKC recognition - I thought that they were working hard to complete their FSS status (Foundation Stock Service). I know that there are a number of Coton organziations and I've been impressed by what I've read on the web sites. I do have a question - which organization is considered the best or leading authority and where you'd want to find a breeder from?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

there is a coton breeder just down the road from where we live (tiacotons.com) and I ALMOST went to see them, but the price tag scared me away at the time. They do seem like a very reputable breeder, however, so if anyone ever wants me to check them out, I'd be happy to go on a puppy visit :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure Cody (Coton) and Tess (Hav) would be considered the best examples since both are rescues but I don't see any difference in tempermant, build, personality, etc. between Cody and the Havanese we've met. Cody is full-grown and about 17 pounds, so well within the range of Havs on the forum. 

Most people I meet can't tell my two apart - they think they're identical twins. (which is funny since Cody is pure, pure white and Tess is white/apricot and only about 11 lbs). 

The big difference is the single coat versus the double. I'm not sure what the "coton" coat is supposed to feel like but Cody's coat is very fine and the softest I've ever felt. Sue's Chelsie is the same. Because his coat is so fine it actually picks up a lot more twigs, bugs, etc. than Tess' so I have to spend more time grooming him, especially his legs.

In terms of personality I haven't seen anything that I would consider contributable to the breed - just individual personality.

Of course, one of the big differences is that the Coton is only white and the Hav comes in such a wonderful rainbow of colors.

This is Cody...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jill - Cody is absolutely adorable - what a darling cut (if it's a cut at all)!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill,

Cody is absolutely beautiful. Makes me want to go get one.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jill - Cody is absolutely adorable - what a darling cut (if it's a cut at all)!


Yes, that photo was just after a cut. I've not yet made it to full coat with Cody. He was just too hot this summer with a longer coat. Here's a picture of Shelly (havaluv) with Cody in a longer coat. This was about 4 months of growth. I think I like him in the puppy cut.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

havahav said:


> Hi!
> 
> It has been a long time since I posted. My love for dogs has kept me very busy. I had a foster for about 2 1/2 months. He took a piece of my heart for sure. Then my new baby arrived. She is a Coton de Tulear. She is a sweet and spicey little bundle of fur. Her name is Arabelle, we nicknamed her Ari.


:focus:
Paula, is Ari a foster pup? I'm hoping she's a permanent addition to your family. I'm excited to see pictures of her as she grows.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Jill - he's just stunning - I actually like him both with and without a cut. How big is he? My friend had one on the larger size - 26 pounds but just beautiful.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Yes, that photo was just after a cut. I've not yet made it to full coat with Cody. He was just too hot this summer with a longer coat. Here's a picture of Shelly (havaluv) with Cody in a longer coat. This was about 4 months of growth. I think I like him in the puppy cut.


An adorable picture of Cody (and Shelly!) I think Cody's puppy cut really suits him too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paula, congratulations on getting yourself a new baby girl!! She's lovely! 

I have seen Cotons at dog shows and it takes me a while to see the diff. between them and the Havs, but then, I'm no expert! lol Still, there is a diff. in how they walk, the Hav doing more of a prance and bouncy step than the Coton. There is also the coat diff. and even some say that they can be more reserved, but I haven't found that to be the case in those I've met.

There are a couple of reputable Coton breeders in my province, but there are also only two reputable Hav breeders here as far as I know, so they are still a little 'rare' here, thankfully. 

Anyway, that talk is too boring. Just want to say how CUTE as a button Ari is!!!! Yes, yes, please...... MORE pics, Paula!! :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, Cody is just so darn handsome I could scream!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paula, congrats on your new addition! Ari is just adorable. And so sparkling white! Just gorgeous!


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi!

Ari has grown so much! She is now twice the size she was when I got her. Here is a picture of her taken today. She is 4 1/2 months old now! 








I have to get Maddy outside for some updated pictures as well. I gave her a haircut this summer, so she had a care free summer! No bad hair days for her.
Paula


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!! Wow, what a coat!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*STUNNING!* :jaw:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!! She's beautiful. Her coat looks absolutely wonderful. How do you keep her feet looking so nice? Cody takes one step outside and his feet are a mess.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Every hair in place. Perfect grooming! Such a pretty girl.


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments! Ari does have a lot of coat, no matting yet. That will probably start in a couple of months. She is very cooperative about grooming, so hopefully when it starts it won't be to much of a nightmare. I have a great little scissors that her breeder sent me to trim her feet. It is small and has a very slight curve, so it is a lot easier to make them look nice and neat. When I tried to trim feet with a regular scissors it was really hard to make them nice and round. 

I am taking Ari to her first UKC show in the morning! It will be a very small venue, but this is good for her first experience. I'm just a little excited!
Paula


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ari is beautiful! I've heard the curved shears are great for feet, so should look into getting some for myself. Have fun at the UKC event!!


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you Marj! These little scissors are wonderful! I use them on Maddy and Sophie as well. Now all of them have nice round feet. The brand I have is "Rose Line" Here is a link to them I am not sure if they are available in the U.S. My breeder sent them from Denmark. http://www.k-r-witte.de/produkte.asp?sid=&pid=2&nav=p&upid=&lang=en They are product number 86346.

We went to the UKC show this past weekend and Ari got a BIS Novice/Puppy. I was so surprised and thrilled! This was my first time ever in a ring with a dog, I had so much fun, I can't wait till her next show in October at the Windy City Classic in Chicago. It is an ARBA show.

Best,
Paula


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Paula! BIS is great! :whoo:


----------

